# Gildan Model Number



## AllisonW (Mar 5, 2017)

Can someone please tell me the model number of this shirt or another model name for it..??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For which Gildan? They have a lot of them.


----------



## AllisonW (Mar 5, 2017)

splathead said:


> For which Gildan? They have a lot of them.


The picture must not have attached. The tag reads Gildan Heavy Cotton. I usually order from Jiffy


----------



## BadZebedee (May 6, 2014)

The heavy cotton adult/unisex is model no. 5000. The female cut is 5000L and the kids version is 5000B.


----------

